# Exc_bad_access



## steveo80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I'm hoping someone could help me as I am at my wits end with this problem.  My outlook (and formerly) entourage crashes every time it is doing a synchronization.  I felt I have tried every angle to solve this issue but I still get the same crash and error message within minutes of opening outlook.  This was happening with Entourage and I thought the problem would go away when I upgraded to Office 2011 to no avail.

Here is everything I tried to no avail:
1. Removed the plists
2. Full Reinstall
3. Ran outlook under a new user
4. Repaired Disk
5. Repaired Permissions

Model Name:	MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro5,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.53 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	6 MB
  Memory:	4 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz

System Version:	Mac OS X 10.6.4 (10F569)
  Kernel Version:	Darwin 10.4.0
  Boot Volume:	Macintosh HD
  Boot Mode:	Normal
  Secure Virtual Memory:	Enabled
  64-bit Kernel and Extensions:	No
  Time since boot:	17:37

Here is the error message I get when Outlook crashes:

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2010-08-11 10:35:41 -0700
Application Name: Microsoft Outlook
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook
Application Signature: OPIM
Application Version: 14.0.0.100709
Crashed Module Name: OutlookCore
Crashed Module Version: 14.0.0.100709
Crashed Module Offset: 0x000046f7
Blame Module Name: OutlookCore
Blame Module Version: 14.0.0.100709
Blame Module Offset: 0x000046f7
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 
Crashed thread: 4


Thread 0:

#  1  0x9779d0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x972362c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0168468e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x63e9e79e in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x0000342A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0005479e)
#  5  0x016795e7 in LAttachment::Execute(long, void*) + 0x00000031 (PowerPlantCore + 0x000045e7)
#  6  0x01679ace in LAttachable::ExecuteAttachments(long, void*) + 0x00000054 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004ace)
#  7  0x63e9e5fc in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x00003288 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x000545fc)
#  8  0x63e9e4f9 in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x00003185 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x000544f9)
#  9  0x96c97968 in ___NSFireTimer + 0x0000008D (Foundation + 0x00044968)
# 10  0x9517370b in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x00001F7B (CoreFoundation + 0x0003e70b)
# 11  0x95171094 in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x000001C4 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c094)
# 12  0x95170ec1 in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x00000061 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003bec1)
# 13  0x96854f9c in _RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 0x00000188 (HIToolbox + 0x00034f9c)
# 14  0x96854d51 in _ReceiveNextEventCommon + 0x00000162 (HIToolbox + 0x00034d51)
# 15  0x96854bd6 in _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 0x00000051 (HIToolbox + 0x00034bd6)
# 16  0x952f8a89 in __DPSNextEvent + 0x0000034F (AppKit + 0x00048a89)
# 17  0x952f82ca in -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 0x0000009C (AppKit + 0x000482ca)
# 18  0x63e53a9e in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x00006090 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00009a9e)
# 19  0x952ba55b in -[NSApplication run] + 0x00000335 (AppKit + 0x0000a55b)
# 20  0x952b25ed in _NSApplicationMain + 0x0000023E (AppKit + 0x000025ed)
# 21  0x63e4dbee in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x000001E0 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00003bee)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xbfffe5dc  edx:0x9779d0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xbfffe618  esp:0xbfffe5dc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 1:

#  1  0x977c3942 in ___kevent + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027942)
#  2  0x977c3519 in __dispatch_queue_invoke + 0x000000A3 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027519)
#  3  0x977c32be in __dispatch_worker_thread2 + 0x000000F0 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000272be)
#  4  0x977c2d41 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x00000186 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026d41)
#  5  0x977c2b86 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026b86)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x0000016b  ebx: 0x977c3f96  ecx: 0xb0080d5c  edx:0x977c3942
 edi: 0xa09771ec  esi: 0xb0080ed8  ebp: 0xb0080ef8  esp:0xb0080d5c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x977c3942   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000246


Thread 2:

#  1  0x9779d20e in _mach_wait_until + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0000120e)
#  2  0x9783cd08 in _sleep + 0x0000003F (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000a0d08)
#  3  0x01664276 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000B55 (merp + 0x00003276)
#  4  0x01663942 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000221 (merp + 0x00002942)
#  5  0x016638cd in _MerpCreateSession + 0x000001AC (merp + 0x000028cd)
#  6  0x01664e5e in _MerpCreateSession + 0x0000173D (merp + 0x00003e5e)
#  7  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
#  8  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffa6  ebx: 0x97824464  ecx: 0xb018da4c  edx:0x9779d20e
 edi: 0x0000313a  esi: 0x50f7a601  ebp: 0xb018dab8  esp:0xb018da4c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d20e   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 3:

#  1  0x9779d0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x972362c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0168468e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x01683cbf in LMutexSemaphore::Signal() + 0x000000A9 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ecbf)
#  5  0x0168955d in StMutex::~StMutex() + 0x00000013 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0001455d)
#  6  0x6433c369 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00006A51 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f2369)
#  7  0x63f91381 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00001475 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00147381)
#  8  0x63f923e9 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x000024DD (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001483e9)
#  9  0x63f93da6 in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149da6)
# 10  0x64272551 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00428551)
# 11  0x01684330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 12  0x97236a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 13  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 14  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb020fc4c  edx:0x9779d0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb020fc88  esp:0xb020fc4c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 4 crashed:

#  1  0x005c46f7 in CStr::AllocRep(unsigned long) + 0x00000093 (OutlookCore + 0x000046f7)
#  2  0x007f8613 in CStr::Buffer::Buffer(CStr&, unsigned long) + 0x00000023 (OutlookCore + 0x00238613)
#  3  0x006fc01e in UCoreFoundationUtils::GetCStringValue(void const*, unsigned long) + 0x00000180 (OutlookCore + 0x0013c01e)
#  4  0x642c917e in  + 0x00004C08 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0047f17e)
#  5  0x642bf3ac in  + 0x0000A16A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004753ac)
#  6  0x642c39c6 in  + 0x0000E784 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004799c6)
#  7  0x6423c68a in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00003AAE (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f268a)
#  8  0x6423ea78 in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00005E9C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f4a78)
#  9  0x63fa5f01 in  + 0x00002F3B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0015bf01)
# 10  0x63f921c6 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x000022BA (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001481c6)
# 11  0x63f92427 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000251B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00148427)
# 12  0x63f93da6 in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149da6)
# 13  0x64272551 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00428551)
# 14  0x01684330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 15  0x97236a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 16  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 17  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x005c4678  ecx: 0x00000000  edx:0x00000000
 edi: 0x461f65c9  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0101fb8  esp:0xb0101f80
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x005c46f7   cs: 0x00000017   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00010246


Thread 5:

#  1  0x9779d0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x972362c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0168468e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x01683cbf in LMutexSemaphore::Signal() + 0x000000A9 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ecbf)
#  5  0x0168955d in StMutex::~StMutex() + 0x00000013 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0001455d)
#  6  0x63f8f334 in UMailUtils::CopyMessage(CMessageRecord_Core*, CFolder*, unsigned char) + 0x000022D5 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00145334)
#  7  0x63f9136f in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00001463 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014736f)
#  8  0x63f923e9 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x000024DD (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001483e9)
#  9  0x63f93da6 in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149da6)
# 10  0x64272551 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00428551)
# 11  0x01684330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 12  0x97236a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 13  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 14  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0760c5c  edx:0x9779d0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0760c98  esp:0xb0760c5c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 6:

#  1  0x9779d0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x972362c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x972363c3 in _SetThreadState + 0x00000086 (CarbonCore + 0x000f03c3)
#  4  0x9723647e in _SetThreadStateEndCritical + 0x0000006F (CarbonCore + 0x000f047e)
#  5  0x01684d18 in LThread::SemWait(LSemaphore*, long, QHdr&, unsigned char&) + 0x00000072 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fd18)
#  6  0x01683de2 in LSemaphore::BlockThread(long) + 0x00000046 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ede2)
#  7  0x01683beb in LMutexSemaphore::Wait(long) + 0x00000069 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ebeb)
#  8  0x01689596 in StMutex::StMutex(LMutexSemaphore&) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x00014596)
#  9  0x6433c0a9 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00006791 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f20a9)
# 10  0x63f91381 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00001475 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00147381)
# 11  0x63f923e9 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x000024DD (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001483e9)
# 12  0x63f93da6 in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149da6)
# 13  0x64272551 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00428551)
# 14  0x01684330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 15  0x97236a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 16  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 17  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0313b9c  edx:0x9779d0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0313bd8  esp:0xb0313b9c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 7:

#  1  0x9779d0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x95171faf in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x0000081F (CoreFoundation + 0x0003cfaf)
#  3  0x95171094 in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x000001C4 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c094)
#  4  0x95170ec1 in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x00000061 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003bec1)
#  5  0x96ca242c in +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 0x00000149 (Foundation + 0x0004f42c)
#  6  0x96c698d4 in -[NSThread main] + 0x0000002D (Foundation + 0x000168d4)
#  7  0x96c69884 in ___NSThread__main__ + 0x000005DB (Foundation + 0x00016884)
#  8  0x977ca81d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
#  9  0x977ca6a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x07000006  ecx: 0xb07e22ac  edx:0x9779d0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb07e22e8  esp:0xb07e22ac
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9779d0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 8:

#  1  0x977c29d2 in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000269d2)
#  2  0x977c2b86 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026b86)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00100170  ebx: 0x977c2bc9  ecx: 0xb0291f6c  edx:0x977c29d2
 edi: 0x03801768  esi: 0xb0292000  ebp: 0xb0291fc8  esp:0xb0291f6c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x977c29d2   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000286


Loaded modules:

0: mbukernel (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbukernel.framework/Versions/14/mbukernel
1: OutlookRightsFramework (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/OutlookRightsFramework
2: Netlib (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/Netlib.framework/Versions/14/Netlib
3: MicrosoftComponentPlugin (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
4: PowerPlant (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlant.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlant
5: OutlookCore (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookCore.framework/Versions/14/OutlookCore
6: OutlookLegacy (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookLegacy.framework/Versions/14/OutlookLegacy
7: merp (2.2.4.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/merp.framework/Versions/14/merp
8: PowerPlantCore (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlantCore.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlantCore
9: mbunamedstrings (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbunamedstrings.framework/Versions/14/mbunamedstrings
10: OPF (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Versions/14/OPF
11: OfficeWindowLocalizer (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OfficeWindowLocalizer.framework/Versions/14/OfficeWindowLocalizer
12: MViewLib (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MViewLib.framework/Versions/14/MViewLib
13: OPF_Common.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Resources/OPF_Common.dylib
14: mbustrings (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbustrings.framework/Versions/14/mbustrings
15: MBURibbon (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MBURibbon.framework/Versions/14/MBURibbon
16: wlmstrings (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/wlmstrings.framework/Versions/14/wlmstrings
17: CocoaUI (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/CocoaUI
18: mbulocale (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbulocale.framework/Versions/14/mbulocale
19: MsgrLibClient (8.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MsgrLibClient.framework/Versions/14/MsgrLibClient
20: ObjCOPF (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/ObjCOPF.framework/Versions/14/ObjCOPF
21: CalendarCore (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CalendarCore.framework/Versions/14/CalendarCore
22: OutlookPaletteItems (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookPaletteItems.framework/Versions/14/OutlookPaletteItems
23: MicrosoftSetupUI (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftSetupUI
24: mbuinstrument (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbuinstrument.framework/Versions/14/mbuinstrument
25: IRM (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/IRM
26: WLMKernel (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../WLMKernel.framework/Versions/14/WLMKernel
27: MicrosoftOLE (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLE.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLE
28: MicrosoftOfficeDRM (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOfficeDRM
29: MicrosoftOLEAutomation (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLEAutomation.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLEAutomation
30: libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
31: MicrosoftMenuLibrary (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftMenuLibrary.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftMenuLibrary
32: CocoaTooltipParser (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/../../../CocoaTooltipParser.framework/Versions/14/CocoaTooltipParser
33: WinCrypto (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinCrypto.framework/Versions/14/WinCrypto
34: MSXML (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../MSXML.framework/Versions/14/MSXML
35: StdUrlMoniker (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MSXML.framework/Versions/14/../../../StdUrlMoniker.framework/Versions/14/StdUrlMoniker
36: mbupgx.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/../../Libraries/mbupgx.dylib
37: WinHttp (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/WinHttp
38: WinAPIUI (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinAPIUI.framework/Versions/14/WinAPIUI
39: MicrosoftCloudServices (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCloudServices
40: MicrosoftFS (14.0.0.100709 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftFS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftFS
41: OpenTransport: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenTransport.framework/OpenTransport
42: Unicode Encodings (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
43: GLRendererFloat (1.6.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources//GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
44: libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
45: libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
46: GLEngine (1.6.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
47: JapaneseProofing (14.0.0.100709 Reg= English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Shared Applications/Proofing Tools/JapaneseProofing.proofingtool/Contents/MacOS/JapaneseProofing
48: ATSHI.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
49: libFontRegistryUI.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Resources/libFontRegistryUI.dylib
50: libclh.dylib (6.1.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Extensions/GeForceGLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libclh.dylib
51: Microsoft Outlook (14.0.0.100709 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Outlook
52: GeForceGLDriver (6.1.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Extensions/GeForceGLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceGLDriver
53: libsqlite3.dylib: /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
54: AddressBook (870 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
55: QTKit (1742 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
56: IOSurface (74.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
57: AGL (AGL-3.0.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
58: ColorSync (4.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
59: CoreGraphics: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
60: FamilyControls (2010 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
61: libGLImage.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
62: libTIFF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
63: LDAP (120.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
64: PasswordServer (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
65: DSObjCWrappers (134 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
66: WebCore (6533.16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
67: libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
68: RawCamera (529 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
69: AppleVA (4.9.20 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
70: NetFS (3.2.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
71: QuartzCore (227.22 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
72: DiskArbitration (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
73: ApplicationServices (38 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
74: MeshKitRuntime (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitRuntime.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitRuntime
75: DataDetectorsCore (80.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
76: libLAPACK.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
77: libFontParser.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
78: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
79: Quartz (1.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
80: SearchKit (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
81: QuartzComposer (156.16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
82: libmathCommon.A.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
83: AE (496.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
84: CoreMediaIOServices (1035 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
85: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
86: QuickLookUI (327.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
87: MultitouchSupport (204.13 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
88: VideoToolbox (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
89: QuickLook (327.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
90: libGIF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
91: libGL.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
92: libresolv.9.dylib: /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
93: OSServices (357 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
94: CFOpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
95: CoreVideo (45.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
96: libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
97: MediaToolbox (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
98: Cocoa: /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
99: OpenScripting: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
100: Help (41 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
101: SpeechSynthesis (3.10.35 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
102: CorePDF (1.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
103: vImage (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
104: ATS: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
105: libBLAS.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
106: AudioToolbox (1.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
107: WebKit (6533.16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
108: SpeechRecognition (3.11.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
109: CrashReporterSupport (250 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
110: SecurityInterface (37214 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
111: Metadata (507.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
112: QD: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
113: IOKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
114: MeshKit (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/MeshKit
115: CoreUI (114 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
116: ImageKit (1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
117: DesktopServicesPriv (1.5.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
118: OpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
119: libRIP.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
120: DirectoryService (621.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
121: OpenGL (1.6.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
122: libbsm.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
123: CoreMedia (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
124: CoreFoundation (550.29 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
125: AppKit (1038.29 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
126: libvDSP.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
127: LangAnalysis (1.6.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
128: Carbon (152 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
129: DictionaryServices (1.1.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
130: PDFKit (2.5.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
131: libFontRegistry.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
132: libauto.dylib: /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
133: libsasl2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
134: CoreText: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
135: LaunchServices (362.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
136: JavaScriptCore (6533.13 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
137: CarbonSound (3.9.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
138: libTrueTypeScaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
139: SystemConfiguration (1.10.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
140: libType1Scaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
141: AudioUnit (1.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
142: Backup (1.2.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
143: libz.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
144: libGLProgrammability.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
145: Security (37594 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
146: CommonPanels (91 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
147: liblangid.dylib: /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
148: HIToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
149: NavigationServices (182 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
150: ImageCaptureCore (1.0.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
151: CoreAudio (3.2.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
152: Foundation (751.29 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
153: DisplayServices (251 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
154: TrustEvaluationAgent (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
155: libJPEG.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
156: libGFXShared.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
157: SecurityFoundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
158: libPng.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
159: QuartzFilters (1.6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
160: libCoreVMClient.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
161: libxslt.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
162: libssl.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
163: CarbonCore (861.13 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
164: CoreServices (44 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
165: ImageCapture (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
166: libxml2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
167: OpenCL (12.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
168: Accelerate (Accelerate 1.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
169: ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
170: libSystem.B.dylib: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
171: ImageIO (3.0.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
172: MonitorPanel (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
173: libobjc.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
174: MeshKitIO (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitIO.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitIO
175: Kerberos (6.5.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
176: libstdc++.6.dylib: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
177: libCSync.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
178: libicucore.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
179: CoreData (251 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
180: libvMisc.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
181: CFNetwork (454.9.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
182: HTMLRendering (1.1.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
183: libGLU.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
184: SecurityHI (36638 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
185: libCGXType.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
186: libRadiance.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
187: QuickTime (1742 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
188: PrintCore (312.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
189: Ink (107 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
190: libcups.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
191: libkxld.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
192: Print (237.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
193: HIServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
194: libCyrillicConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
195: libGreekConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
196: libJapaneseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
197: libKoreanConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
198: libLatin2Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib
199: libLatin5Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin5Converter.dylib
200: libLatinSuppConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatinSuppConverter.dylib

Operating System Information
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.6.4 (Build 10F569)
CPU: Intel Core Duo, Number: 2, Speed: 2147 MHz
gestaltPhysicalRAMSizeInMegabytes err = 0, result = 4096 MB
gestaltSystemVersion err = 0, result = 0x1064
Screen: 1440 x 900, depth = 32, ltbr = 0, 0, 900, 1440

Microsoft Application Information:
Error Reporting UUID: 6B443DF6-C524-4AA6-B9F9-7D7C6996B7E8
Time from launch: 0 hours, 5 minutes, 35 seconds
Total errors on this client: 532


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2010)

Office 2011 for Mac has not been released yet.

Are you a member of the beta testing program or something?


----------



## steveo80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I am on the testing program for the beta 5 version.  I get the same EXC_BAD_ACCESS when I run a synch on Entourage 2008 as well.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2010)

What kind of Exchange server are you syncing to? Local or remote?


----------



## steveo80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Exchange Server 2007.  I believe its Remote, as it's configured to connect via SSL.


----------



## step_andy (Sep 24, 2010)

Same problem here.
Installed MS office 2011 and Outlook on first run crashed with EXC_BAD_ACCESS. Reverted back to 2008

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2010-09-25 08:12:36 +1000
Application Name: Microsoft Outlook
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook
Application Signature: OPIM
Application Version: 14.0.0.100825
Crashed Module Name: OutlookLegacy
Crashed Module Version: 14.0.0.100825
Crashed Module Offset: 0x0028a55d
Blame Module Name: OutlookLegacy
Blame Module Version: 14.0.0.100825
Blame Module Offset: 0x0028a55d
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 
Crashed thread: 0


----------



## gladpatrick (Oct 22, 2010)

I get this error report:

I have tried replacing the hardware and I reinstalling snow leopard. 

Outlook keeps crashing anyway, here is the error report I get:

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2010-10-22 10:58:57 +0200
Application Name: Microsoft Outlook
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook
Application Signature: OPIM
Application Version: 14.0.0.100825
Crashed Module Name: OutlookCore
Crashed Module Version: 14.0.0.100825
Crashed Module Offset: 0x00004107
Blame Module Name: OutlookCore
Blame Module Version: 14.0.0.100825
Blame Module Offset: 0x00004107
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 
Crashed thread: 6


Thread 0:

#  1  0x95d590fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x92ac02c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0166568e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x38acefd0 in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x000033D0 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00054fd0)
#  5  0x0165a5e7 in LAttachment::Execute(long, void*) + 0x00000031 (PowerPlantCore + 0x000045e7)
#  6  0x0165aace in LAttachable::ExecuteAttachments(long, void*) + 0x00000054 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004ace)
#  7  0x38acee6a in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x0000326A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00054e6a)
#  8  0x38aced88 in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x00003188 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00054d88)
#  9  0x9029d968 in ___NSFireTimer + 0x0000008D (Foundation + 0x00044968)
# 10  0x996f070b in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x00001F7B (CoreFoundation + 0x0003e70b)
# 11  0x996ee094 in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x000001C4 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c094)
# 12  0x996edec1 in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x00000061 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003bec1)
# 13  0x94153f9c in _RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 0x00000188 (HIToolbox + 0x00034f9c)
# 14  0x94153d51 in _ReceiveNextEventCommon + 0x00000162 (HIToolbox + 0x00034d51)
# 15  0x94153bd6 in _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 0x00000051 (HIToolbox + 0x00034bd6)
# 16  0x91503a89 in __DPSNextEvent + 0x0000034F (AppKit + 0x00048a89)
# 17  0x915032ca in -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 0x0000009C (AppKit + 0x000482ca)
# 18  0x38a83e44 in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x000060A6 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00009e44)
# 19  0x914c555b in -[NSApplication run] + 0x00000335 (AppKit + 0x0000a55b)
# 20  0x914bd5ed in _NSApplicationMain + 0x0000023E (AppKit + 0x000025ed)
# 21  0x38a7df7e in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x000001E0 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00003f7e)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xbfffe5cc  edx:0x95d590fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xbfffe608  esp:0xbfffe5cc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d590fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 1:

#  1  0x95d7f942 in ___kevent + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027942)
#  2  0x95d7f519 in __dispatch_queue_invoke + 0x000000A3 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027519)
#  3  0x95d7f2be in __dispatch_worker_thread2 + 0x000000F0 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000272be)
#  4  0x95d7ed41 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x00000186 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026d41)
#  5  0x95d7eb86 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026b86)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x0000016b  ebx: 0x95d7ff96  ecx: 0xb0080d5c  edx:0x95d7f942
 edi: 0xa06c31ec  esi: 0xb0080ed8  ebp: 0xb0080ef8  esp:0xb0080d5c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d7f942   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000246


Thread 2:

#  1  0x95d5920e in _mach_wait_until + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0000120e)
#  2  0x95df8d08 in _sleep + 0x0000003F (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000a0d08)
#  3  0x01645252 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000B53 (merp + 0x00003252)
#  4  0x01644920 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000221 (merp + 0x00002920)
#  5  0x016448ab in _MerpCreateSession + 0x000001AC (merp + 0x000028ab)
#  6  0x01645e46 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00001747 (merp + 0x00003e46)
#  7  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
#  8  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffa6  ebx: 0x95de0464  ecx: 0xb0184a4c  edx:0x95d5920e
 edi: 0x000026e6  esi: 0x3b877b36  ebp: 0xb0184ab8  esp:0xb0184a4c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d5920e   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000202


Thread 3:

#  1  0x95d590fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x92ac02c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0166568e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x01664cbf in LMutexSemaphore::Signal() + 0x000000A9 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ecbf)
#  5  0x0166a55d in StMutex::~StMutex() + 0x00000013 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0001455d)
#  6  0x38f6bd65 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00005191 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f1d65)
#  7  0x38f6c682 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00005AAE (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f2682)
#  8  0x38bc3525 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000132D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149525)
#  9  0x38bc4537 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000233F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a537)
# 10  0x38bc5e0e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014be0e)
# 11  0x38ea3a01 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429a01)
# 12  0x01665330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 13  0x92ac0a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 14  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 15  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0395bcc  edx:0x95d590fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0395c08  esp:0xb0395bcc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d590fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 4:

#  1  0x95d590fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x92ac02c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x92ac03c3 in _SetThreadState + 0x00000086 (CarbonCore + 0x000f03c3)
#  4  0x92ac047e in _SetThreadStateEndCritical + 0x0000006F (CarbonCore + 0x000f047e)
#  5  0x01665d18 in LThread::SemWait(LSemaphore*, long, QHdr&, unsigned char&) + 0x00000072 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fd18)
#  6  0x01664de2 in LSemaphore::BlockThread(long) + 0x00000046 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ede2)
#  7  0x01664beb in LMutexSemaphore::Wait(long) + 0x00000069 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ebeb)
#  8  0x0166a596 in StMutex::StMutex(LMutexSemaphore&) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x00014596)
#  9  0x38f6c659 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00005A85 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f2659)
# 10  0x38bc3525 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000132D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00149525)
# 11  0x38bc4537 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000233F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a537)
# 12  0x38bc5e0e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014be0e)
# 13  0x38ea3a01 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429a01)
# 14  0x01665330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 15  0x92ac0a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 16  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 17  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0499b9c  edx:0x95d590fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0499bd8  esp:0xb0499b9c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d590fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 5:

#  1  0x95d590fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x92ac02c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0166568e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x01665c0b in LThread::YieldConsideringPriority() + 0x0000002F (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fc0b)
#  5  0x38bc4506 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000230E (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a506)
#  6  0x38bc5e0e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014be0e)
#  7  0x38ea3a01 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429a01)
#  8  0x01665330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
#  9  0x92ac0a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 10  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 11  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb051bd7c  edx:0x95d590fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb051bdb8  esp:0xb051bd7c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d590fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 6 crashed:

#  1  0x005a4107 in CStr::AllocRep(unsigned long) + 0x00000093 (OutlookCore + 0x00004107)
#  2  0x007d7f29 in CStr::Buffer::Buffer(CStr&, unsigned long) + 0x00000023 (OutlookCore + 0x00237f29)
#  3  0x006db626 in UCoreFoundationUtils::GetCStringValue(void const*, unsigned long) + 0x00000180 (OutlookCore + 0x0013b626)
#  4  0x38efa3ba in  + 0x00004C08 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004803ba)
#  5  0x38ef05e9 in  + 0x0000A10F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004765e9)
#  6  0x38ef4c02 in  + 0x0000E728 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0047ac02)
#  7  0x38e6dd02 in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00003A42 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f3d02)
#  8  0x38e6ff1b in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00005C5B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f5f1b)
#  9  0x38bda137 in  + 0x00005109 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00160137)
# 10  0x38bc4328 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00002130 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a328)
# 11  0x38bc4575 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000237D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a575)
# 12  0x38bc5e0e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014be0e)
# 13  0x38ea3a01 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429a01)
# 14  0x01665330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 15  0x92ac0a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 16  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 17  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x005a4088  ecx: 0x00000000  edx:0x00000000
 edi: 0x6c520951  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb04170b8  esp:0xb0417080
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x005a4107   cs: 0x00000017   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00010246


Thread 7:

#  1  0x95d590fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x92ac02c0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f02c0)
#  3  0x0166568e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x01665c0b in LThread::YieldConsideringPriority() + 0x0000002F (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fc0b)
#  5  0x38d540d0 in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x000003D6 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002da0d0)
#  6  0x38dca629 in  + 0x00004F5F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00350629)
#  7  0x38d53f8d in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x00000293 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002d9f8d)
#  8  0x38d54036 in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x0000033C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002da036)
#  9  0x000461ba in _NLEnterCriticalRegion + 0x000000B6 (Netlib + 0x0000e1ba)
# 10  0x00046325 in _NLDisposeNotifier + 0x0000010C (Netlib + 0x0000e325)
# 11  0x00046433 in _NLDisposeNotifier + 0x0000021A (Netlib + 0x0000e433)
# 12  0x000872d1 in _NLConnectionCountDataAvailable + 0x000007BD (Netlib + 0x0004f2d1)
# 13  0x00087646 in _NLConnectionCountDataAvailable + 0x00000B32 (Netlib + 0x0004f646)
# 14  0x00087fd6 in _NLConnectionCountDataAvailable + 0x000014C2 (Netlib + 0x0004ffd6)
# 15  0x0004495d in _NLCreateMessage + 0x00000244 (Netlib + 0x0000c95d)
# 16  0x00044e38 in _NLCreateMessage + 0x0000071F (Netlib + 0x0000ce38)
# 17  0x00069af5 in _NLGetNextCookie + 0x000059D0 (Netlib + 0x00031af5)
# 18  0x0006a4e4 in _NLHandleHTTPTransaction + 0x000001F3 (Netlib + 0x000324e4)
# 19  0x38d5a9bc in void boost::checked_delete<CNetLibAddress>(CNetLibAddress*) + 0x00000B66 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002e09bc)
# 20  0x38dc9b15 in  + 0x0000444B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0034fb15)
# 21  0x38be93cd in IsSpecialFolder(CSharablePtr<CFeature> const&, SpecialFolderType) + 0x0000358C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0016f3cd)
# 22  0x390bb36b in  + 0x00036C44 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0064136b)
# 23  0x390bcab8 in  + 0x00038391 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00642ab8)
# 24  0x390bd3d9 in  + 0x00038CB2 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x006433d9)
# 25  0x38ea3a01 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429a01)
# 26  0x01665330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 27  0x92ac0a4f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f0a4f)
# 28  0x95d8681d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e81d)
# 29  0x95d866a2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6a2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb02064ac  edx:0x95d590fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb02064e8  esp:0xb02064ac
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d590fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 8:

#  1  0x95d7e9d2 in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000269d2)
#  2  0x95d7eb86 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026b86)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00100170  ebx: 0x95d7ebc9  ecx: 0xb0291f6c  edx:0x95d7e9d2
 edi: 0x03000d20  esi: 0xb0292000  ebp: 0xb0291fc8  esp:0xb0291f6c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x95d7e9d2   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000286


Loaded modules:

0: mbukernel (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbukernel.framework/Versions/14/mbukernel
1: OutlookRightsFramework (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/OutlookRightsFramework
2: Netlib (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/Netlib.framework/Versions/14/Netlib
3: MicrosoftComponentPlugin (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
4: PowerPlant (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlant.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlant
5: OutlookCore (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookCore.framework/Versions/14/OutlookCore
6: OutlookLegacy (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookLegacy.framework/Versions/14/OutlookLegacy
7: merp (2.2.4.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/merp.framework/Versions/14/merp
8: PowerPlantCore (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlantCore.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlantCore
9: mbunamedstrings (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbunamedstrings.framework/Versions/14/mbunamedstrings
10: OPF (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Versions/14/OPF
11: OfficeWindowLocalizer (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OfficeWindowLocalizer.framework/Versions/14/OfficeWindowLocalizer
12: MViewLib (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MViewLib.framework/Versions/14/MViewLib
13: OPF_Common.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Resources/OPF_Common.dylib
14: mbustrings (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbustrings.framework/Versions/14/mbustrings
15: MBURibbon (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MBURibbon.framework/Versions/14/MBURibbon
16: wlmstrings (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/wlmstrings.framework/Versions/14/wlmstrings
17: CocoaUI (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/CocoaUI
18: mbulocale (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbulocale.framework/Versions/14/mbulocale
19: MsgrLibClient (8.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MsgrLibClient.framework/Versions/14/MsgrLibClient
20: ObjCOPF (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/ObjCOPF.framework/Versions/14/ObjCOPF
21: CalendarCore (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CalendarCore.framework/Versions/14/CalendarCore
22: OutlookPaletteItems (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookPaletteItems.framework/Versions/14/OutlookPaletteItems
23: MicrosoftSetupUI (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftSetupUI
24: mbuinstrument (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbuinstrument.framework/Versions/14/mbuinstrument
25: IRM (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/IRM
26: WLMKernel (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../WLMKernel.framework/Versions/14/WLMKernel
27: MicrosoftOLE (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLE.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLE
28: MicrosoftOfficeDRM (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOfficeDRM
29: MicrosoftOLEAutomation (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLEAutomation.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLEAutomation
30: libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
31: MicrosoftMenuLibrary (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftMenuLibrary.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftMenuLibrary
32: CocoaTooltipParser (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/../../../CocoaTooltipParser.framework/Versions/14/CocoaTooltipParser
33: WinCrypto (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinCrypto.framework/Versions/14/WinCrypto
34: MSXML (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../MSXML.framework/Versions/14/MSXML
35: StdUrlMoniker (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MSXML.framework/Versions/14/../../../StdUrlMoniker.framework/Versions/14/StdUrlMoniker
36: mbupgx.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/../../Libraries/mbupgx.dylib
37: WinHttp (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/WinHttp
38: WinAPIUI (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinAPIUI.framework/Versions/14/WinAPIUI
39: MicrosoftCloudServices (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCloudServices
40: MicrosoftFS (14.0.0.100825 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftFS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftFS
41: libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
42: libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
43: OpenTransport: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenTransport.framework/OpenTransport
44: Unicode Encodings (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
45: JapaneseProofing (14.0.0.100825 Reg= English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Shared Applications/Proofing Tools/JapaneseProofing.proofingtool/Contents/MacOS/JapaneseProofing
46: Microsoft Outlook (14.0.0.100825 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Outlook
47: CoreUI (114 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
48: NetFS (3.2.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
49: libGLImage.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
50: MultitouchSupport (205.34 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
51: PDFKit (2.5.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
52: Foundation (751.29 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
53: ImageIO (3.0.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
54: Metadata (507.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
55: SpeechRecognition (3.11.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
56: libxslt.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
57: MonitorPanel (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
58: Accelerate (Accelerate 1.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
59: IOSurface (74.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
60: SecurityHI (36638 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
61: FamilyControls (2010 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
62: CoreServices (44 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
63: LDAP (120.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
64: CorePDF (1.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
65: DSObjCWrappers (134 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
66: OSServices (357 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
67: libGLU.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
68: libLAPACK.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
69: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
70: DirectoryService (621.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
71: libvMisc.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
72: AppleVA (4.9.20 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
73: CFNetwork (454.9.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
74: DictionaryServices (1.1.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
75: DataDetectorsCore (80.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
76: libType1Scaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
77: CrashReporterSupport (250 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
78: AppKit (1038.29 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
79: Ink (107 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
80: CoreGraphics: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
81: Carbon (152 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
82: libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
83: MeshKitIO (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitIO.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitIO
84: Kerberos (6.5.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
85: CoreAudio (3.2.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
86: CarbonCore (861.13 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
87: Security (37594 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
88: ImageCaptureCore (1.0.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
89: libTIFF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
90: Help (41 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
91: CoreText: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
92: ImageKit (1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
93: DesktopServicesPriv (1.5.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
94: CoreVideo (45.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
95: OpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
96: QuickTime (1742 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
97: MediaToolbox (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
98: AddressBook (870 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
99: SpeechSynthesis (3.10.35 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
100: libssl.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
101: SystemConfiguration (1.10.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
102: Quartz (1.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
103: libstdc++.6.dylib: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
104: CoreMedia (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
105: QD: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
106: libicucore.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
107: MeshKit (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/MeshKit
108: HIToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
109: libkxld.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
110: AudioUnit (1.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
111: VideoToolbox (484.11 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
112: WebCore (6533.18.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
113: libmathCommon.A.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
114: ATS: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
115: libJPEG.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
116: libGFXShared.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
117: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
118: libGIF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
119: QuickLook (327.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
120: libFontRegistry.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
121: QuickLookUI (327.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
122: LangAnalysis (1.6.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
123: DiskArbitration (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
124: SearchKit (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
125: HIServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
126: AudioToolbox (1.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
127: QuartzCore (227.22 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
128: libsqlite3.dylib: /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
129: AGL (AGL-3.0.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
130: TrustEvaluationAgent (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
131: HTMLRendering (1.1.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
132: libcups.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
133: libSystem.B.dylib: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
134: libxml2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
135: PasswordServer (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
136: ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
137: NavigationServices (182 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
138: libCGXType.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
139: QuartzComposer (156.16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
140: vImage (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
141: libresolv.9.dylib: /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
142: JavaScriptCore (6533.18.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
143: OpenGL (1.6.9 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
144: MeshKitRuntime (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitRuntime.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitRuntime
145: ImageCapture (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
146: DisplayServices (251 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
147: libbsm.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
148: libsasl2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
149: ColorSync (4.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
150: CoreMediaIOServices (1035 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
151: IOKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
152: RawCamera (533 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
153: liblangid.dylib: /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
154: libauto.dylib: /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
155: libRadiance.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
156: libFontParser.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
157: libCoreVMClient.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
158: SecurityFoundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
159: libvDSP.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
160: libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
161: OpenScripting: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
162: LaunchServices (362.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
163: libz.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
164: WebKit (6533.18.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
165: libRIP.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
166: libobjc.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
167: AE (496.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
168: ApplicationServices (38 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
169: CarbonSound (3.9.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
170: QTKit (1742 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
171: libPng.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
172: OpenCL (12.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
173: libCSync.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
174: libGLProgrammability.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
175: Backup (1.2.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
176: CommonPanels (91 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
177: libTrueTypeScaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
178: libBLAS.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
179: CoreData (251 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
180: PrintCore (312.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
181: Print (237.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
182: CFOpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
183: libGL.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
184: CoreFoundation (550.29 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
185: QuartzFilters (1.6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
186: Cocoa: /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
187: SecurityInterface (37214 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
188: libCyrillicConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
189: libGreekConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
190: libJapaneseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
191: libKoreanConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
192: libLatin2Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib
193: libLatin5Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin5Converter.dylib
194: libLatinSuppConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatinSuppConverter.dylib

Operating System Information
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.6.4 (Build 10F569)
CPU: Intel Core Duo, Number: 2, Speed: 2147 MHz
gestaltPhysicalRAMSizeInMegabytes err = 0, result = 4096 MB
gestaltSystemVersion err = 0, result = 0x1064
Screen: 1440 x 900, depth = 32, ltbr = 0, 0, 900, 1440

Microsoft Application Information:
Error Reporting UUID: 81FF170D-ABC9-4B65-95E6-6D82C0B690B8
Time from launch: 0 hours, 5 minutes, 34 seconds
Total errors on this client: 2


----------



## step_andy (Oct 22, 2010)

Solved...
First, export all Entourage items as an archive
Second, launch Outlook whilst holding down "option" key. This will trigger Database Utility. Create new identity and set it as default.
Launch Outlook. Import the archive you have created in step one.
You will have to manually re create accounts.
Enjoy


----------



## ciara (Mar 4, 2011)

i have a fresh install of outlook 2011.  as soon as i added the second exchange style account - this crash started happening every 5 min.  i am currently running a database repair ... but frankly the steps listed above would not really work for me - i deleted Entourage 6 months ago... (and switched to Apple Mail) for its unwieldy behaviour with its database file -causing the huge time machine back up of the whole database for 1 new email.  i was trying this out for the first time -- but already disappointed that it doesn't support caldav...  if this doesn't work i will likely delete outlook 2011 - i don't have time for the crap that ms releases ... whats worse - i paid for it.

here's the error log;


Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2011-03-03 21:40:08 -0500
Application Name: Microsoft Outlook
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook
Application Signature: OPIM
Application Version: 14.0.2.101115
Crashed Module Name: OutlookCore
Crashed Module Version: 14.0.2.101115
Crashed Module Offset: 0x00004047
Blame Module Name: OutlookCore
Blame Module Version: 14.0.2.101115
Blame Module Offset: 0x00004047
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 
Crashed thread: 8


Thread 0:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x64b53240 in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x000033D0 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00055240)
#  5  0x675305e7 in LAttachment::Execute(long, void*) + 0x00000031 (PowerPlantCore + 0x000045e7)
#  6  0x67530ace in LAttachable::ExecuteAttachments(long, void*) + 0x00000054 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004ace)
#  7  0x64b530da in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x0000326A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x000550da)
#  8  0x64b52ff8 in CSharablePtr<CGroupedDBSelection>::Set(CGroupedDBSelection*) + 0x00003188 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00054ff8)
#  9  0x988279b0 in ___NSFireTimer + 0x0000008D (Foundation + 0x000449b0)
# 10  0x9754cadb in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x00001F7B (CoreFoundation + 0x0003eadb)
# 11  0x9754a464 in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x000001C4 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c464)
# 12  0x9754a291 in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x00000061 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c291)
# 13  0x9411e004 in _RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 0x00000188 (HIToolbox + 0x00035004)
# 14  0x9411ddbb in _ReceiveNextEventCommon + 0x00000162 (HIToolbox + 0x00034dbb)
# 15  0x9411dc40 in _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 0x00000051 (HIToolbox + 0x00034c40)
# 16  0x9190e78d in __DPSNextEvent + 0x0000034F (AppKit + 0x0004878d)
# 17  0x9190dfce in -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 0x0000009C (AppKit + 0x00047fce)
# 18  0x64b08004 in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x000060A6 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0000a004)
# 19  0x918d0247 in -[NSApplication run] + 0x00000335 (AppKit + 0x0000a247)
# 20  0x918c82d9 in _NSApplicationMain + 0x0000023E (AppKit + 0x000022d9)
# 21  0x64b0213e in CSharablePtr<CNetHostOption>::Set(CNetHostOption*) + 0x000001E0 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0000413e)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xbfffe56c  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xbfffe5a8  esp:0xbfffe56c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 1:

#  1  0x956c2982 in ___kevent + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027982)
#  2  0x956c2559 in __dispatch_queue_invoke + 0x000000A3 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00027559)
#  3  0x956c22fe in __dispatch_worker_thread2 + 0x000000F0 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000272fe)
#  4  0x956c1d81 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x00000186 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026d81)
#  5  0x956c1bc6 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026bc6)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x0000016b  ebx: 0x956c2fd6  ecx: 0xb0080d5c  edx:0x956c2982
 edi: 0xa072a1ec  esi: 0xb0080ed8  ebp: 0xb0080ef8  esp:0xb0080d5c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x956c2982   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000246


Thread 2:

#  1  0x9569c20e in _mach_wait_until + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0000120e)
#  2  0x9573bf78 in _sleep + 0x0000003F (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000a0f78)
#  3  0x6751a252 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000B53 (merp + 0x00003252)
#  4  0x67519920 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000221 (merp + 0x00002920)
#  5  0x675198ab in _MerpCreateSession + 0x000001AC (merp + 0x000028ab)
#  6  0x6751ae46 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00001747 (merp + 0x00003e46)
#  7  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
#  8  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffa6  ebx: 0x957236d4  ecx: 0xb0184a4c  edx:0x9569c20e
 edi: 0x0001dbfe  esi: 0x37474443  ebp: 0xb0184ab8  esp:0xb0184a4c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c20e   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000202


Thread 3:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x64e12783 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x00002F49 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314783)
#  5  0x64e12a21 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x000031E7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314a21)
#  6  0x67530bc2 in LBroadcaster::BroadcastMessage(long, void*) + 0x00000050 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004bc2)
#  7  0x64ddac72 in CUnicodeString const& UCharset::ReadUnicodeSTROnlyOnce<(short)25388, (short)128>() + 0x00000AA7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002dcc72)
#  8  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
#  9  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 10  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 11  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 12  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0102abc  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0102af8  esp:0xb0102abc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 4:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x64e12783 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x00002F49 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314783)
#  5  0x64e12a21 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x000031E7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314a21)
#  6  0x67530bc2 in LBroadcaster::BroadcastMessage(long, void*) + 0x00000050 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004bc2)
#  7  0x64ddac72 in CUnicodeString const& UCharset::ReadUnicodeSTROnlyOnce<(short)25388, (short)128>() + 0x00000AA7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002dcc72)
#  8  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
#  9  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 10  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 11  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 12  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0291abc  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0291af8  esp:0xb0291abc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 5:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x64e12783 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x00002F49 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314783)
#  5  0x64e12a21 in std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> >:perator=(std::vector<CImapOfflineAction, std::allocator<CImapOfflineAction> > const&) + 0x000031E7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00314a21)
#  6  0x67530bc2 in LBroadcaster::BroadcastMessage(long, void*) + 0x00000050 (PowerPlantCore + 0x00004bc2)
#  7  0x64ddac72 in CUnicodeString const& UCharset::ReadUnicodeSTROnlyOnce<(short)25388, (short)128>() + 0x00000AA7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002dcc72)
#  8  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
#  9  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 10  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 11  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 12  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0313abc  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0313af8  esp:0xb0313abc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 6:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x6753acbf in LMutexSemaphore::Signal() + 0x000000A9 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000ecbf)
#  5  0x6754055d in StMutex::~StMutex() + 0x00000013 (PowerPlantCore + 0x0001455d)
#  6  0x64ff01c1 in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00005191 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f21c1)
#  7  0x64ff0ade in std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > >:perator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord>, std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CContactRecord> > > const&) + 0x00005AAE (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004f2ade)
#  8  0x64c477b5 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000132D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001497b5)
#  9  0x64c487c7 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000233F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a7c7)
# 10  0x64c4a09e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014c09e)
# 11  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
# 12  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 13  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 14  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 15  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb061fbcc  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb061fc08  esp:0xb061fbcc
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 7:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x6753bc0b in LThread::YieldConsideringPriority() + 0x0000002F (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fc0b)
#  5  0x64c48796 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000230E (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a796)
#  6  0x64c4a09e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014c09e)
#  7  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
#  8  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
#  9  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 10  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 11  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb0723d7c  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0723db8  esp:0xb0723d7c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 8 crashed:

#  1  0x66479047 in CStr::AllocRep(unsigned long) + 0x00000093 (OutlookCore + 0x00004047)
#  2  0x666acecd in CStr::Buffer::Buffer(CStr&, unsigned long) + 0x00000023 (OutlookCore + 0x00237ecd)
#  3  0x665b05da in UCoreFoundationUtils::GetCStringValue(void const*, unsigned long) + 0x00000180 (OutlookCore + 0x0013b5da)
#  4  0x64f7e80e in  + 0x00004C08 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0048080e)
#  5  0x64f74a3d in  + 0x0000A10F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00476a3d)
#  6  0x64f79056 in  + 0x0000E728 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0047b056)
#  7  0x64ef2156 in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00003A42 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f4156)
#  8  0x64ef436f in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00005C5B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f636f)
#  9  0x64c5e3c7 in  + 0x00005109 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001603c7)
# 10  0x64c485b8 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00002130 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a5b8)
# 11  0x64c48805 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000237D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a805)
# 12  0x64c4a09e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014c09e)
# 13  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
# 14  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 15  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 16  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 17  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x66478fc8  ecx: 0x00000000  edx:0x00000000
 edi: 0x5f05c315  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb08270b8  esp:0xb0827080
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x66479047   cs: 0x00000017   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00010246


Thread 9:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x996080d0 in _YieldToThread + 0x000001BE (CarbonCore + 0x000f00d0)
#  3  0x6753b68e in LThread::Yield(LThread const*) + 0x0000002A (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f68e)
#  4  0x6753bc0b in LThread::YieldConsideringPriority() + 0x0000002F (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000fc0b)
#  5  0x64dd944c in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x00001492 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002db44c)
#  6  0x64e4e8e9 in  + 0x00004F5F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003508e9)
#  7  0x64dd824d in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x00000293 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002da24d)
#  8  0x64dd82f6 in UEventMgr::GetMouseAndModifiers(EventRecord&) + 0x0000033C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002da2f6)
#  9  0x65f141ba in _NLEnterCriticalRegion + 0x000000B6 (Netlib + 0x0000e1ba)
# 10  0x65f561d0 in _NLConnectionCountDataAvailable + 0x000016B4 (Netlib + 0x000501d0)
# 11  0x65f56547 in _NLConnectionCountDataAvailable + 0x00001A2B (Netlib + 0x00050547)
# 12  0x65f1291c in _NLCreateMessage + 0x00000203 (Netlib + 0x0000c91c)
# 13  0x65f364f4 in _NLGetNextCookie + 0x000043CF (Netlib + 0x000304f4)
# 14  0x65f129a5 in _NLCreateMessage + 0x0000028C (Netlib + 0x0000c9a5)
# 15  0x65f12e38 in _NLCreateMessage + 0x0000071F (Netlib + 0x0000ce38)
# 16  0x65f12f02 in _NLReceiveMore + 0x00000079 (Netlib + 0x0000cf02)
# 17  0x6666659c in WebServices::CXmlParserContext:arseChunk() + 0x00000038 (OutlookCore + 0x001f159c)
# 18  0x665da536 in WebServices::CBaseResponseObj:arse() + 0x0000001E (OutlookCore + 0x00165536)
# 19  0x665fe12d in EWS::CBaseItem::GetItemId() + 0x0000001D (OutlookCore + 0x0018912d)
# 20  0x64f747e6 in  + 0x00009EB8 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x004767e6)
# 21  0x64f79056 in  + 0x0000E728 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0047b056)
# 22  0x64ef150b in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00002DF7 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f350b)
# 23  0x64ef43ff in CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*) + 0x00005CEB (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f63ff)
# 24  0x64c5e3c7 in  + 0x00005109 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001603c7)
# 25  0x64c485b8 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x00002130 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a5b8)
# 26  0x64c48805 in std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long, unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long const&) + 0x0000237D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a805)
# 27  0x64c4a09e in  + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014c09e)
# 28  0x64f27e55 in std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**, std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >, CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)
# 29  0x6753b330 in LThread:oEntry(void*) + 0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)
# 30  0x9960885f in _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135 (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)
# 31  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
# 32  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x00000003  ecx: 0xb07a4bec  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb07a4c28  esp:0xb07a4bec
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 10:

#  1  0x9569c0fa in _mach_msg_trap + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000010fa)
#  2  0x9754b37f in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x0000081F (CoreFoundation + 0x0003d37f)
#  3  0x9754a464 in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x000001C4 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c464)
#  4  0x9754a291 in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x00000061 (CoreFoundation + 0x0003c291)
#  5  0x988327d0 in +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 0x00000149 (Foundation + 0x0004f7d0)
#  6  0x987f9bf0 in -[NSThread main] + 0x0000002D (Foundation + 0x00016bf0)
#  7  0x987f9ba0 in ___NSThread__main__ + 0x000005DB (Foundation + 0x00016ba0)
#  8  0x956c985d in __pthread_start + 0x00000159 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)
#  9  0x956c96e2 in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0xffffffe1  ebx: 0x07000006  ecx: 0xb0f4a2ac  edx:0x9569c0fa
 edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xb0f4a2e8  esp:0xb0f4a2ac
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x9569c0fa   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000206


Thread 11:

#  1  0x956c1a12 in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026a12)
#  2  0x956c1bc6 in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00026bc6)

X86 Thread State:
 eax: 0x00100170  ebx: 0x956c1c09  ecx: 0xb0206f6c  edx:0x956c1a12
 edi: 0x010032f8  esi: 0xb0207000  ebp: 0xb0206fc8  esp:0xb0206f6c
  ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x956c1a12   cs: 0x00000007   ds:0x0000001f
  es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00000286


Loaded modules:

0: QGetSafariPluginLoader (1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Library/InputManagers/QGetIMBundle/QGetSafariPluginLoader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/QGetSafariPluginLoader
1: 1PasswdIM (7351 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Library/InputManagers/1PasswdIM/1PasswdIM.bundle/Contents/MacOS/1PasswdIM
2: libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
3: libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
4: OpenTransport: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenTransport.framework/OpenTransport
5: JapaneseProofing (14.0.2.101115 Reg= English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Shared Applications/Proofing Tools/JapaneseProofing.proofingtool/Contents/MacOS/JapaneseProofing
6: Unicode Encodings (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
7: Microsoft Outlook (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Outlook
8: mbukernel (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbukernel.framework/Versions/14/mbukernel
9: OutlookRightsFramework (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/OutlookRightsFramework
10: Netlib (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/Netlib.framework/Versions/14/Netlib
11: MicrosoftComponentPlugin (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
12: PowerPlant (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlant.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlant
13: OutlookCore (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookCore.framework/Versions/14/OutlookCore
14: OutlookLegacy (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookLegacy.framework/Versions/14/OutlookLegacy
15: merp (2.2.4.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/merp.framework/Versions/14/merp
16: PowerPlantCore (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/PowerPlantCore.framework/Versions/14/PowerPlantCore
17: mbunamedstrings (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbunamedstrings.framework/Versions/14/mbunamedstrings
18: OPF (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Versions/14/OPF
19: OfficeWindowLocalizer (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OfficeWindowLocalizer.framework/Versions/14/OfficeWindowLocalizer
20: MViewLib (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MViewLib.framework/Versions/14/MViewLib
21: OPF_Common.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OPF.framework/Resources/OPF_Common.dylib
22: mbustrings (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbustrings.framework/Versions/14/mbustrings
23: MBURibbon (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MBURibbon.framework/Versions/14/MBURibbon
24: wlmstrings (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/wlmstrings.framework/Versions/14/wlmstrings
25: CocoaUI (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/CocoaUI
26: mbulocale (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbulocale.framework/Versions/14/mbulocale
27: MsgrLibClient (8.0.0.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MsgrLibClient.framework/Versions/14/MsgrLibClient
28: ObjCOPF (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/ObjCOPF.framework/Versions/14/ObjCOPF
29: CalendarCore (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/CalendarCore.framework/Versions/14/CalendarCore
30: OutlookPaletteItems (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/OutlookPaletteItems.framework/Versions/14/OutlookPaletteItems
31: MicrosoftSetupUI (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftSetupUI
32: mbuinstrument (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/mbuinstrument.framework/Versions/14/mbuinstrument
33: IRM (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/../../../Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/IRM
34: WLMKernel (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../WLMKernel.framework/Versions/14/WLMKernel
35: MicrosoftOLE (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLE.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLE
36: MicrosoftOfficeDRM (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOfficeDRM
37: MicrosoftOLEAutomation (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OutlookRightsFramework.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftOLEAutomation.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLEAutomation
38: libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
39: MicrosoftMenuLibrary (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftMenuLibrary.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftMenuLibrary
40: CocoaTooltipParser (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/../../../CocoaTooltipParser.framework/Versions/14/CocoaTooltipParser
41: WinCrypto (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinCrypto.framework/Versions/14/WinCrypto
42: MSXML (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../MSXML.framework/Versions/14/MSXML
43: StdUrlMoniker (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MSXML.framework/Versions/14/../../../StdUrlMoniker.framework/Versions/14/StdUrlMoniker
44: mbupgx.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/../../Libraries/mbupgx.dylib
45: WinHttp (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/WinHttp
46: WinAPIUI (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/IRM.framework/Versions/14/../../../WinAPIUI.framework/Versions/14/WinAPIUI
47: MicrosoftCloudServices (14.0.2.101115 Reg=en Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCloudServices
48: MicrosoftFS (14.0.2.101115 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/../../../MicrosoftFS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftFS
49: DesktopServicesPriv (1.5.9 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
50: QuartzComposer ({156.28} Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
51: WebKit (6533.19.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
52: QuickTime (1756 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
53: LangAnalysis (1.6.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
54: MeshKitRuntime (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitRuntime.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitRuntime
55: libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
56: libLAPACK.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
57: DSObjCWrappers (134 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
58: AudioToolbox (1.6.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
59: libsqlite3.dylib: /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
60: SpeechSynthesis (3.10.35 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
61: ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
62: AE (496.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
63: HIServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
64: libGIF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
65: SystemConfiguration (1.10.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
66: RawCamera (546 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
67: Cocoa: /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
68: SpeechRecognition (3.11.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
69: DictionaryServices (1.1.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
70: SecurityInterface (40418 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
71: Carbon (152 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
72: PDFKit (2.5.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
73: libcups.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
74: AppKit (1038.35 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
75: libvDSP.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
76: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
77: libFontRegistry.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
78: libbsm.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
79: AppleVA (4.10.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
80: MonitorPanel (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
81: LaunchServices (362.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
82: CFOpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
83: libGLProgrammability.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
84: CoreServices (44 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
85: CoreGraphics: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
86: CommerceCore (6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
87: OpenCL (12.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
88: libCoreVMClient.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
89: Ink (107 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
90: SecurityFoundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
91: ImageCapture (6.0.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
92: libBLAS.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
93: DataDetectorsCore (80.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
94: vImage (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
95: AGL (AGL-3.0.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
96: libCGXType.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
97: OpenDirectory (10.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
98: libCSync.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
99: libTrueTypeScaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
100: libobjc.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
101: QuickLook (327.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
102: JavaScriptCore (6533.19.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
103: Security (37594 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
104: libJPEG.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
105: libstdc++.6.dylib: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
106: Metadata (507.15 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
107: NetFS (3.2.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
108: libmathCommon.A.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
109: CoreVideo (45.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
110: CarbonSound (3.9.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
111: Accelerate (Accelerate 1.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
112: libGFXShared.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
113: QuickLookUI (327.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
114: QD: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
115: HIToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
116: CoreUI (114 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
117: CoreText: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
118: DirectoryService (621.9 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
119: QTKit (1756 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
120: libGLU.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
121: PasswordServer (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
122: CommonPanels (91 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
123: DisplayServices (283 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
124: Print (237.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
125: libFontParser.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
126: WebCore (6533.19.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
127: libRadiance.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
128: vecLib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
129: Help (41 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
130: libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
131: libSystem.B.dylib: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
132: QuartzFilters (1.6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
133: TrustEvaluationAgent (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
134: libGL.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
135: ATS: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
136: QuartzCore (227.34 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
137: ApplicationServices (38 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
138: MediaToolbox (484.20 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
139: libauto.dylib: /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
140: OpenScripting: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
141: SecurityHI (36638 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
142: libTIFF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
143: liblangid.dylib: /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
144: CoreData (251 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
145: AudioUnit (1.6.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
146: IOKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
147: SearchKit (1.3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
148: CoreAudio (3.2.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
149: libGLImage.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
150: libicucore.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
151: NavigationServices (182 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
152: CoreFoundation (550.42 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
153: libPng.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
154: CrashReporterSupport (256 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
155: HTMLRendering (1.1.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
156: libssl.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
157: OSServices (357 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
158: LDAP (120.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
159: libxslt.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
160: CFNetwork (454.11.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
161: MeshKit (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/MeshKit
162: VideoToolbox (484.20 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
163: CoreMedia (484.20 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
164: Quartz (1.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
165: OpenGL (1.6.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
166: IOSurface (74.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
167: libxml2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
168: Kerberos (6.5.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
169: DiskArbitration (2.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
170: libvMisc.dylib (vecLib 3.6 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
171: MeshKitIO (49.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitIO.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitIO
172: Foundation (751.42 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
173: libz.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
174: ColorSync (4.6.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
175: MultitouchSupport (207.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
176: libRIP.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
177: ImageIO (3.0.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
178: Backup (1.2.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
179: CoreMediaIOServices (1160 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
180: CorePDF (1.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
181: libkxld.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
182: libresolv.9.dylib: /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
183: libType1Scaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
184: PrintCore (312.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
185: ImageCaptureCore (1.0.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
186: libsasl2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
187: FamilyControls (2020 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
188: ImageKit (1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
189: CarbonCore (861.23 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
190: AddressBook (875 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
191: libCyrillicConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
192: libGreekConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
193: libJapaneseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
194: libKoreanConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
195: libLatin2Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib
196: libLatin5Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin5Converter.dylib
197: libLatinSuppConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatinSuppConverter.dylib

Operating System Information
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.6.6 (Build 10J567)
CPU: Intel Core Duo, Number: 2, Speed: 2147 MHz
gestaltPhysicalRAMSizeInMegabytes err = 0, result = 8192 MB
gestaltSystemVersion err = 0, result = 0x1066
Screen: 1920 x 1200, depth = 32, ltbr = 0, 0, 1200, 1920

Microsoft Application Information:
Error Reporting UUID: 8052C5B2-2C92-4708-80B0-0CF879A729C7
Time from launch: 0 hours, 32 minutes, 1 seconds
Total errors on this client: 60


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe an incompatibility with 1Password?

Try disabling that -- it's just a shot in the dark, but if it works, hey, you've narrowed down the problem.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2011)

I would hope that since this is from beta testers that this is being reported back to Microsoft as well.  It's great seeing it in here and getting some solutions, but I would also figure you'd get some solutions by posting bug reports to Microsoft about this.  This way, others in the beta program would get the solutions too.


----------



## ciara (Mar 4, 2011)

@ElDiabloConCaca.... sorry what makes you think its 1password?  1password doesnt have a module for outlook 2011 - so i have no idea what i could disable.
lmk if you know of what i could disable -- the app is not even running right now - nor during the last 3 crashes.


@nixgeek -- i wasnt aware this was only for beta's... my version is a full retail home and business version (hence the statement i paid for it).... and yes i have sent a 'report' to ms about 2 dozen times in the past 2 days... but we all know how much help ms can be...  i even tried to contact ms support via email etc - but ms website promptly informed me i can only do telephone ts (i dont have time to deal w/ phone ts).

i read elsewhere its caused by an 'argument' between the part of outlook attempting to sync up all the folder contents (from exchange) and the part that checks for new mail... if it gets a new message While syncing - it panics and crashes... right now i am literally clicking on Each folder i have and having it sync them... but i get about 4 done before it crashes again.

thanks
ciara


----------



## redmanda (May 17, 2011)

I'm getting a similar error and am getting similarly annoyed. I did a comparison (sorted and grouped by module description) of the error report in the original post and what I'm seeing (also attached as a PDF because I'm not sure it will be readable in this post):

*Original Post 
My   Error               *
Error   Signature:             
Error   Signature:             
Exception:   EXC_BAD_ACCESS       
Exception:   EXC_BAD_ACCESS       
Date/Time:   2011-03-03 21:40:08 -0500       
Date/Time:   2011-05-17 09:07:38 -0400       
Application   Name: Microsoft Outlook       
Application   Name: Microsoft Outlook 
      Application   Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook       
Application   Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook       
Application   Signature: OPIM       
Application   Signature: OPIM       
Application   Version: 14.0.2.101115 
Application   Version: 14.1.0.110310       
Crashed   Module Name: OutlookCore       
Crashed   Module Name: PowerPlantCore       
Crashed   Module Version: 14.0.2.101115       
Crashed   Module Version: 14.1.0.110310       
Crashed   Module Offset: 0x00004047       
Crashed   Module Offset: 0x00006b56       
Blame   Module Name: OutlookCore       
Blame   Module Name: PowerPlantCore       
Blame   Module Version: 14.0.2.101115       
Blame   Module Version: 14.1.0.110310       
Blame   Module Offset: 0x00004047       
Blame   Module Offset: 0x00006b56       
Application   LCID: 1033          
Application   LCID: 1033          
Extra   app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409       
Extra   app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409        
Crashed   thread: 8             
Crashed   thread: 3                                

#   16   0x956c985d   in   __pthread_start + 0x00000159   (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e85d)       
#   25   0x94487155   in   __pthread_start + 0x00000141   (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00032155)       

#   15   0x9960885f   in   _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135   (CarbonCore + 0x000f085f)       
#   24   0x97b4593d   in   _CooperativeThread + 0x00000135   (CarbonCore + 0x0007593d) 

      #   17   0x956c96e2   in   _thread_start + 0x00000022   (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0002e6e2)       
#   26   0x94487012   in   _thread_start + 0x00000022   (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00032012)       

#   12   0x64c4a09e   in   + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x0014c09e)       
#   21   0x2941c1ba   in   + 0x0000013A (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x001621ba)       

#   4   0x64f7e80e   in   + 0x00004C08 (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x0048080e)       
#   13   0x29414a4a   in   + 0x00000F02 (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x0015aa4a)       

#   9   0x64c5e3c7   in   + 0x00005109 (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x001603c7)       
#   14   0x29414f14   in   + 0x000013CC (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x0015af14)       

#   5   0x64f74a3d   in   + 0x0000A10F (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x00476a3d)       
#   6   0x294a08de   in   + 0x000030CA (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x001e68de)       

#   6   0x64f79056   in   + 0x0000E728 (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x0047b056)       
#   18   0x294303fb   in   + 0x00005049 (Microsoft Outlook   + 0x001763fb)       

#   3   0x2ac840a2   in   CDatabaseClientMgr::ReserveDataBlockID(CDBTransaction*,   unsigned long) + 0x000000BA (OutlookCore + 0x000f30a2)       #   4   0x2ac79a93   in   CDBBlockWriteStream::CDBBlockWriteStream(CDBTransaction*,   unsigned long, long, unsigned long, long) + 0x0000006B (OutlookCore +   0x000e8a93)       
#   2   0x2ac8a0c3   in   CDBTransaction::AddReservedBlockID(long,   unsigned long) + 0x0000003B (OutlookCore + 0x000f90c3)       
#   5   0x2ac34481   in   CMailDatabaseClient_Core:: DuplicateRecordDeep(CDBRecord   const*, CDBRecord*) + 0x00000137 (OutlookCore + 0x000a3481)       

#   7   0x64ef2156   in   CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*)   + 0x00003A42 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f4156)       
#   16   0x29672b08   in   CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*)   + 0x0000445C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003b8b08)       

#   8   0x64ef436f   in   CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*)   + 0x00005C5B (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003f636f)       
#   15   0x29672d8e   in   CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*)   + 0x000046E2 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003b8d8e)       

#   17   0x2967410d   in   CSharablePtr<CDatabaseCollectionModifier>::Set(CDatabaseCollectionModifier*)   + 0x00005A61 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003ba10d)       
#   9   0x295698fa   in   CSharablePtr<CDBRecordIDArray>::Set(CDBRecordIDArray*)   + 0x00009FC4 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002af8fa)       
#   10   0x2956f0d5   in   CSharablePtr<CDBRecordIDArray>::Set(CDBRecordIDArray*)   + 0x0000F79F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002b50d5)       
#   11   0x2956f2e7   in   CSharablePtr<CDBRecordIDArray>::Set(CDBRecordIDArray*)   + 0x0000F9B1 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002b52e7)       
#   12   0x2956f5c5   in   CSharablePtr<CDBRecordIDArray>::Set(CDBRecordIDArray*)   + 0x0000FC8F (Microsoft Outlook + 0x002b55c5)       

#   1   0x66479047   in   CStr::AllocRep(unsigned long) +   0x00000093 (OutlookCore + 0x00004047)       
#   2   0x666acecd   in   CStr::Buffer::Buffer(CStr&,   unsigned long) + 0x00000023 (OutlookCore + 0x00237ecd)       

#   1   0x2bcaab56   in   LArray::FetchIndexOf(void   const*, unsigned long) const + 0x0000000C (PowerPlantCore + 0x00006b56)       

#   14   0x6753b330   in   LThread: DoEntry(void*) +   0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)       
#   23   0x2bcb3330   in   LThread: DoEntry(void*) +   0x0000001E (PowerPlantCore + 0x0000f330)       

#   10   0x64c485b8   in   std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long,   unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned   long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long   const&) + 0x00002130 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a5b8)       
#   19   0x2941a6c4   in   std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long,   unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned   long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long   const&) + 0x0000212C (Microsoft Outlook + 0x001606c4)       

#   11   0x64c48805   in   std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long,   unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned   long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long   const&) + 0x0000237D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x0014a805)       
#   20   0x2941a928   in   std::_Rb_tree<unsigned long,   unsigned long, std::_Identity<unsigned long>, std::less<unsigned   long>, std::allocator<unsigned long> >::erase(unsigned long   const&) + 0x00002390 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00160928) 

#   7   0x2950dcd2   in   std::vector<CSharablePtr<CMessageExtras>,   std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CMessageExtras> >   >:: operator=(std::vector<CSharablePtr<CMessageExtras>,   std::allocator<CSharablePtr<CMessageExtras> > > const&) +   0x00005B6E (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00253cd2)       

#   13   0x64f27e55   in   std::vector<CXMLElement*,   std::allocator<CXMLElement*>   >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**,   std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >,   CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00429e55)       #   22   0x296a631d   in   std::vector<CXMLElement*,   std::allocator<CXMLElement*>   >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<CXMLElement**,   std::vector<CXMLElement*, std::allocator<CXMLElement*> > >,   CXMLElement* const&) + 0x0000080D (Microsoft Outlook + 0x003ec31d)       

#   3   0x665b05da   in   UCoreFoundationUtils::GetCStringValue(void   const*, unsigned long) + 0x00000180 (OutlookCore + 0x0013b5da)       
#   8   0x294e1cf3   in   UMailUtils::MoveMessage(CMessageRecord_Core*,   CFolder*, unsigned char) + 0x00000035 (Microsoft Outlook + 0x00227cf3)                                             

X86   Thread State:             
X86   Thread State:             
eax:   0x00000000 ebx: 0x66478fc8 ecx: 0x00000000 edx:0x00000000        
eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x000001e8  ecx: 0xb0249348  edx:0x000001e8       edi:   0x5f05c315 esi: 0x00000000 ebp: 0xb08270b8 esp:0xb0827080 
edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0xb0249348  ebp: 0xb0249328  esp:0xb0249328       
ss:   0x0000001f eip: 0x66479047 cs: 0x00000017 ds:0x0000001f         
ss: 0x0000001f  eip: 0x2bcaab56   cs: 0x00000017   ds:0x0000001f       
es:   0x0000001f fs: 0x0000001f gs: 0x00000037 eflags:0x00010246         
es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037  eflags:0x00010286


----------

